# نظام الصمامات الإليكترونية Valvetronic System بالمحركات



## بيدو الاحمر (9 ديسمبر 2008)

استغنت محركات البنزين عن استخدام صمام الخانق المتصل ببدال البنزين للتحكم في سرعة وحمل المركبة وذلك عن طريق استخدام نظام الصمامات الإليكترونية, التي تتكون من أجزاء إضافية ووحدة تحكم إليكترونية. 

هذا النظام قدمته شركة بي أم دابليو لأول مرة في سيارتها الصغيرة 316 تي أي في سنة 2001, ومن وقتها تم إضافته إلى العديد من محركات بي أم دابليو. النظام تم إضافته إلى نظام التغيير المستمر لتوقيت الصمامات بالنسبة لصمامات السحب والعادم double-VANOS لزيادة القدرة والكفاءة لمدى سرعة المحرك. النظام يوفر المميزات التالية للمحرك الذي يعمل معه: يقلل من مصاريف الصيانة, يحسن من بدأ الإدارة على البارد, يقلل من إنبعاثات العادم. ولا يحتاج المحرك الذي يعمل بهذا النظام إلى أي تصنيف محدد للوقود أو وقود ذو جودة عالية. 
حيث أن النظام يسمح للمحرك بالتنفس بحرية, فإن استهلاك الوقود قل بنسبة 10%. وتوفير الوقود يكون أكثر عند السرعات البطيئة لدوران المحرك. هذا النظام سوف يساعد بي أم دابليو على الوصول إلى متطلب تقليل معدل ثاني أكسيد الكربون لسنة 2008 وهو 140 جم/ كم.

يقوم نظام الصمامات الإليكترونية بتغيير توقيت صمامات السحب ومقدار فتحة الصمام Valve timing and lift. هذا النظام له عمود كامة تقليدي لصمامات السحب, ولكن يستخدم أيضا عمود غير محوري له عدة روافع وتابع دوار, الذي يعمل عن طريق موتور كهربائي ذو الخطوة stepper motor اعتمادا على إشارات سابقة مأخوذة ميكانيكيا من بدال التسارع (بدال البنزين), يقوم الموتور ذو الخطوة بتغيير وضعية الكامة الغير محورية, معدلاً بذلك عمل صمامات السحب. 

يعمل نظام الصمامات الإليكترونية على تغيير توقيت الصمامات بشكل مستمر (توقيت لكل من عمود الكامة للسحب والعادم), بالإضافة إلى تغير مستمر لفتحة صمام السحب, من 0 إلى 10 مم, لعمود كامة السحب فقط. 

هذا النوع فريد من نوعه لأنه يعتمد على دخول الشحنة على مقدار فتحة الصمام بدلا من صمام الخانق. بصيغة أخرى, فإن بدال البنزين يتحكم في مكونات الصمام الإليكتروني بدلاً من التحكم في صمام الخانق. 

هذا النظام يستخدم مجموعة إضافية من الأذرع المتأرجحة (تسمى الأذرع المتوسطة, موجودة بين ساق الصمام وعمود الكامة. هذه الأذرع المتوسطة يمكنها أن تدور حول نقطة مركزية عن طريق عمود إضافي يعمل إليكتروني. هذه الحركة تمكن صمامات السحب بالفتح والغلق بدون حركة عمود الكامة. النظام بالكامل يجمّع كمجموعة خارج المحرك وهذه المجموعة تلحق برأس الاسطوانات في مكانها الخاص. لا تحتاج محركات الصمامات الإليكترونية إلى سير توقيت أو جنزير. هذا النظام له الكومبيوتر الخاص به في حيز خاص بعيد عن نظام إدارة المحرك, ويعمل مع دائرة نظام التحكم في إدارة المحرك.

حيث أن صمامات السحب يمكنها أن تتحرك من قفل كامل إلى فتح كامل, وما بينهما, فإن التحكم الابتدائي لحمل المحرك أنتقل من صمام الخانق إلى مجموعة صمامات السحب. التخلص من صمام الخانق قلل من الفقد في الضخ, وتحسين استهلاك الوقود, وتحسين سرعة استجابة المحرك. 

ويجب أن نلاحظ أنه مع ذلك لم يتم الاستغناء نهائياً عن صمام الخنق, ولكنه سيكون موجود ولكن في وضع الفتح التام. في حالة بدأ عمل المحرك فإن الصمام يفتح جزئياً عند بدأ التشغيل, وذلك لخلق التخلخل اللازم لبعض وظائف المحرك, مثل التحكم في الملوثات. وعند وصول المحرك إلى سرعة التشغيل, تعمل مضخة تخلخل عن طريق عمود كامة العادم وبذلك يكون هناك مصدر للتخلخل بدون الاعتماد على التخلخل بمجمع السحب, كما في محركات الديزل, ويرجع صمام الخانق إلى وضع الفتح التام طوال تشغيل المحرك. 

ومع الإبقاء على صمام الخانق فإن وجوده سيكون كوسيلة طوارئ مساند, في حالة عطل نظام الصمامات الإليكترونية, سيتم التحكم في المحرك عن طريق صمام الخانق. 

كفاءة محركات الصمامات الإليكترونية, تنخفض بسرعة بعد 6000 لفة/ دقيقة, حيث الحاجة إلى نوابض صمامات أقوي. النوابض القوية تؤدي إلى زيادة الفقد في الاحتكاك.

طريقة التحكم في سرعة وحمل المحرك:
- الطريقة التقليدية عن طريق صمام الخنق:

عند الضغط على بدال البنزين ضغط خفيف, فإن فتحة الخانق تكون مفتوحة جزئيا أو تقريباً مغلقة. ومع حركة المكبس يتكون هناك تخلخل في مجمع السحب بين غرفة الاحتراق وصمام التخلخل, هذا التخلخل يقاوم عملية السحب وعملية الضخ للمكابس, وهذا يؤدي إلى فقد في الطاقة. وهذا الفقد يطلق عليه فقد الضخ pumping loss. وكلما قلت سرعة دوران المحرك, كلما ما أغلق صمام التخلخل, وبذلك يزيد الفقد في الضخ. 

- طريقة نظام الصمامات الإليكترونية:
تتحكم مجموعة الصمامات الإليكترونية في كمية الهواء الداخلة إلى غرفة الاحتراق عن طريق تقليل دخول الهواء إلى غرفة الاحتراق, هذا يتم عن طريق تقليل فتحة الصمام عند السرعات المنخفضة وبذلك لا يكون هناك فقد الضخ. 

محركات الصمامات الإليكترونية قامت بإضافة عمود غير محوري, وموتور كهربائي وبعض الروافع التي تقوم بتشغيل فتح وغلق الصمامات. في حالة دفع الروافع بعمق أكثر, يكون لصمام السحب فتحة أكبر, والعكس صحيح. وبذلك يمكن لمجموعة الصمامات الإليكترونية أن تفتح بفتحات مختلفة حسب حاجات المحرك إلى ذلك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الهامة والتقديم الرائع .

نترقب منكم المزيد .

جزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل فائق الاحترام .

البغدادي


----------



## انتصار حامد (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## رائد عمار (9 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (11 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## virtualknight (11 ديسمبر 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## سولاف سامح (11 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## yakon (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اولا شــــــــــــــــــــــكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 
ثانيا والله لما شفت الموضوع مكنتش مصدق ان في حد كتب عنه لاني كنت عاملبحث صغير عن الموضوع ده وتعبت كتير عشان اجمع معلومات عنه 
ثالثا انا شفت الصور لقيت فيها شرح للصور بالعربي فياريت و عندك المصدر اللي شارح الموضوع ده بالعربي امانه تحط اللينك بتاعه هان للافاده اعامه وليا علي المستوي الشخصي للعلم انا مهندس ميكانيكا في المجمزعه البافاريه


----------



## بوفا الزوى (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جداااا


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم 
ادعوا الله ان اكون وفقت فى توضيح الموضوع


----------



## ahmed2801 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## برنس البرنس (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المرور والكلام الطيب


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 مايو 2010)

لك مني الف تحية وشكر


----------



## rabee78 (12 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## black88star (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكور ما قصرت على الموضوع 
عــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## السوداني الاسد (10 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جيد ننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## Gardina (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم . موضوع بحث المجستير بتاعي


----------



## احمد محمد1982 (23 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيل اخي العزيز


----------



## ahhamdy (23 أبريل 2011)

هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة والشيقة جدا في مجال نظم التحكم الألكترونية المتقدمة. مرفق أحد مشاريع طلبتي بالكلية التقنية بالرياض وقد قاموا بعمل جيد جدا فيه. والمشروع يحتوي على كل التفاصيل الفنية من البداية وحتى النهاية.
http://www.4shared.com/file/wBxTL0Za/ReportAboutVariableValveTiming.html


----------



## hany dif (26 أبريل 2011)

فديو بسيط يوضح فكرة عملة فى المرفقات


----------



## زرياب يوسف عمر (26 أبريل 2011)

كلام جميل جدا ياريت لو الشرح مدعوم بنمازج صوريه متحركه


----------



## lamour25 (15 مايو 2011)

*مشكور جداااا*


----------



## mahmod231 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااا*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

ahhamdy قال:


> هذا الموضوع من الموضوعات الهامة والشيقة جدا في مجال نظم التحكم الألكترونية المتقدمة. مرفق أحد مشاريع طلبتي بالكلية التقنية بالرياض وقد قاموا بعمل جيد جدا فيه. والمشروع يحتوي على كل التفاصيل الفنية من البداية وحتى النهاية.
> http://www.4shared.com/file/wbxtl0za/reportaboutvariablevalvetiming.html


 
بارك الله بك 
تقبل تحياتي ...


وبارك الله بصاحب الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## mohie (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------

